# Export to Slooz Flash Gallery



## fklee (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello,

I just create a new export to http://www.slooz.com .

Sorry but now, The information on my blog is only in french, but all important information are in readme.txt file in zip 

I first create this plugin for me, I have two gallery, one private with menalto gallery ! and the other one for nice photos on http://photos.fklee.name and I wanted to export them too to this nice Flash Gallery.

Not so difficult to do it, the php interface could be completly re-usable.

So, if somebody want to test it (or simply use it)
- Article (in french)
- Zip file with LR plugin and slooz php interface

Thanks in advance

Fred.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, please take a moment to fill in your signature in the UserCP at top left of the page.
You may also wish to introduce yourself so we may get to know you a little better.
Thanks.


----------

